

Ask HN: What's your preferred method of online payment? - refrigerator

If you&#x27;re given the option to pay for a product&#x2F;service online using any payment at all, which would you prefer? E.g. Paypal, Stripe, BTC etc.
======
mooism2
Credit card, ideally in GBP, with the caveat that I don't want to be forced to
care who is processing the payment. e.g. I prefer not to pay by credit card
via Paypal, because then I have to go through the hassle of resetting my
Paypal password before I am allowed to pay.

------
iamwithnail
GoCardless for me, for services anyway. Slick, helpful dashboard, comes out of
my bank account after they notify me. Products I guess I'd rather pay for on
Stripe as it comes out straight away.

------
Jem
GoCardless or Paypal - i.e. services that have my info stored and don't
require me to go find my card details.

